

Show HN: rapid development for mobile education sites - Turing_Machine
http://moocalicious.com

======
Turing_Machine
A couple of points:

The sites themselves are pure HTML, JavaScript, and JSON. No active processing
on the backend is needed to deliver the site content (creation and editing
does require active processing).

The sites are being delivered out of Amazon S3, and the back-end processing is
done in Heroku.

This is free right now, but will probably have a monthly charge if it becomes
successful (I don't want to make it advertising supported).

I've got 5 dynos spun up at the moment. Will add more if the site becomes
sluggish. :-)

